# Space 1999 comlock



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's a quickie project I knocked out fairly fast, it's Wilco's Space 1999 comlock with a few additions. I bought this already badly built, with some help of the Space 1999 Cyberlibrary and our new Canon Pixma I made some new decals for it. I did the keypad numbers in the "futuristic" font the show ofthen used, a new Moonbase Alpha "screensaver", and a special "Emergency Eagle Access" button complete with handy graphic. The flash made the "microphone" grill look kinda odd, it's looks a lot better in person!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Nifty.

Now you need a stun gun.

Never mind. I see in your gallery that you've already got one.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Makes me want to cramp out my "Space 1999" DVDs and watch some episodes


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

"cramp out?" Sounds somehow painful.

Nice job on the commlock. I've had a stungun half-finished for 2 years now. Someday I'll finish it.


----------

